# My makeup collection aka my *treasure* lol



## Jayne (Mar 16, 2007)

Aloha !! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Let's go with my makeup collection. 

I started to be a *MAC addict* aproximately in march 2006 (I think 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ) but I also love other brands like Shu Uemura, Lancôme, Bobbi Brown, Nars,... 

So...I'm gonna show you everything 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Wait Till Dark e/s has nothing to do there, I know 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



http://i60.photobucket.com/albums/h1...a/DSC04279.jpg

http://i60.photobucket.com/albums/h1...a/DSC04281.jpg

http://i60.photobucket.com/albums/h1...a/DSC04283.jpg

http://i60.photobucket.com/albums/h1...a/DSC04285.jpg

http://i60.photobucket.com/albums/h1...a/DSC04286.jpg

http://i60.photobucket.com/albums/h1...a/DSC04288.jpg

MAC pigments samples (on the left) and Pure Luxe pigments samples (on the right) : 
http://i60.photobucket.com/albums/h1...a/DSC04290.jpg

http://i60.photobucket.com/albums/h1...a/DSC04390.jpg

http://i60.photobucket.com/albums/h1...a/DSC04385.jpg

http://i60.photobucket.com/albums/h1...a/DSC04387.jpg

http://i60.photobucket.com/albums/h1...a/DSC04292.jpg

http://i60.photobucket.com/albums/h1...a/DSC04293.jpg

http://i60.photobucket.com/albums/h1...a/DSC04388.jpg

http://i60.photobucket.com/albums/h1...a/DSC04389.jpg

http://i60.photobucket.com/albums/h1...a/DSC04296.jpg

http://i60.photobucket.com/albums/h1...a/DSC04392.jpg

http://i60.photobucket.com/albums/h1...a/DSC04396.jpg

http://i60.photobucket.com/albums/h1...a/DSC04395.jpg

http://i60.photobucket.com/albums/h1...a/DSC04397.jpg

http://i60.photobucket.com/albums/h1...a/DSC04399.jpg

Update : 

http://i60.photobucket.com/albums/h1...a/DSC05168.jpg

From L to R : Armani Shine Hollywood Beige #29 ; Bare Slimshine ; Stroke of Lust ; Flowerplay ; Charm Factor ; Ardor Slimshine. 
http://i60.photobucket.com/albums/h1...a/DSC05169.jpg

Update : 

NARS Blushes : 

http://i60.photobucket.com/albums/h1...a/DSC05250.jpg
New storage 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 : 
http://i60.photobucket.com/albums/h1...a/DSC05255.jpg

http://i60.photobucket.com/albums/h1...a/DSC05257.jpg

MSF's in So Ceylon - Global Glow - Shooting Star - Stereo Rose - Nothern Light - Glissade - Shimpagne - Gold Spill - Lightscapade :
http://i60.photobucket.com/albums/h1...a/DSC06333.jpg

Shu Uemura : 

http://i60.photobucket.com/albums/h1...a/DSC07253.jpg






Not on pictures : 
- Deluxe e/s from UD : Ransom & Underground.
- Bare It all "Peachy Tease" (Revlon).
- Kajal onyx from Stila.
- Lipglass Pink Clash (from the Lure collection)
- Blush P Wine Gold (Shu Uemura)
- Cosmic e/s
- Afterdusk & Other Wordly blushes
- Sunmetal l/s
- Hush Hush Tendertone
- Glossimer Sunbeige (Chanel)
- Lots of blushes from NYX
- Belize Blush (SUE DEVITT)
- e/s Relaxing
- l/g Fashion Pack
- e/s Going Bananas
- lipgelee Lil'Sizzler
- l/g Beauté
- Bombshell l/s
- All the pigments from Rushmetal (in little jars) 
- Nothern Light, Global Glow, Gold Spill MSF's.
- Ether, Tectonic, By Jupier e/s. 
- Brew & Barely it l/s
- Smoking Eyes quad
- Raven, Feline & Orpheus k/p
- 3D Glass in 3D 
- Some manhattan stuff 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



- Pink Cabana l/s
- New Vegas MSF
- Black Karat k/p
- UD shadows (Stray Dog, X, Toasted) 
- Smog liner (UD)
- Stila Kitten e/s 
- Luster Blush (Nars) 
- French grey and orange tangent e/s
- Sweet Sienna & Gold Stroke p/m
- 6 metallic eyes palette 
- Gilty kiss l/s 
- Glamoursun l/g
...


----------



## Janice (Mar 16, 2007)

Great collection, and I wouldn't be able to resist painting or decoupaging (sp?) that wooden storage cubby.


----------



## MsCuppyCakes (Mar 16, 2007)

Great collection and storage!


----------



## mrs.wienie (Mar 16, 2007)

Thanks for the photos.  Nice collection.  I spotted two new colours I've just gotta check out,  Springtime Skipper e/s and Hug Me l/s.


----------



## dreamqueen (Mar 16, 2007)

Awesome collection!


----------



## n_c (Mar 16, 2007)

very nice


----------



## Ms. Z (Mar 16, 2007)

Great collection!


----------



## ..kels* (Mar 16, 2007)

wow wow wow! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 great collection! that cupboard would look so cute if it was painted like the barbie vanity.


----------



## thelove4tequila (Mar 16, 2007)

nice. where did u get your terra del sol? cp? I was wondering if there are any Douglas stores in Belgium? I want to find those things.


----------



## summer6310 (Mar 16, 2007)

Great Collection! and u made me wanna go shopping


----------



## Jayne (Mar 16, 2007)

Thanks everyone 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *thelove4tequila* 

 
_nice. where did u get your terra del sol? cp? I was wondering if there are any Douglas stores in Belgium? I want to find those things._

 
Douglas in Germany !


----------



## Artemis (Mar 17, 2007)

Nice!


----------



## saniyairshad (Mar 17, 2007)

lovely collection hon...
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 i love other brands too...but I love love love my MAC


----------



## Cruzpop (Mar 17, 2007)

Your storage container is cute!  This is a very nice collection.


----------



## stephbunny (Mar 18, 2007)

oh i love your collection! i really like the wooden storage...where did you get it?


----------



## Jayne (Mar 18, 2007)

Thanks ! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *stephbunny* 

 
_oh i love your collection! i really like the wooden storage...where did you get it?_

 
IKEA


----------



## emilyjoy (Mar 18, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *summer6310* 

 
_Great Collection! and u made me wanna go shopping 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Me too!
Very nice


----------



## MAC_Whore (Mar 18, 2007)

Nice collection and the quality of the photos is fantastic!


----------



## juli (Mar 18, 2007)

That is one nice collection!


----------



## charismaticlime (Mar 19, 2007)

Great collection!


----------



## Eemaan (Mar 19, 2007)

what brands are java bean e/s and golden bronze?

great collection!


----------



## kalice (Mar 19, 2007)

hehehee... it confirms my theory that wait until dark is one of those weasly eyeshadows that manages to sneak into the most unsuspecting places! It's like one of those easter bunnies that pop out of eggs in commericals. (lol, I'm eating one of those chocolate bunnies)


----------



## mistella (Mar 20, 2007)

Ooo, nice!! Love all your eyeshadows


----------



## Jayne (Mar 20, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Eemaan* 

 
_what brands are java bean e/s and golden bronze?

great collection!_

 
the brand is milani 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





on this picture, the eyeshadows written in color are all from milani


----------



## Jayne (Mar 20, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *kalice* 

 
_hehehee... it confirms my theory that wait until dark is one of those weasly eyeshadows that manages to sneak into the most unsuspecting places! It's like one of those easter bunnies that pop out of eggs in commericals. (lol, I'm eating one of those chocolate bunnies)_

 
lol 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




i have no other place for WTD 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



i have to buy another palette for this one (and others LOL 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 )


----------



## juicyaddict (Mar 23, 2007)

I love your collection.


----------



## TrusyMyEyes (Mar 24, 2007)

Great collection. Love that you have a variety of brands. I know it's hard waking up and figuring out which products to use. How are those pigments pure luxe? I think I've seen them in a clothing store aroun here.


----------



## Jayne (Mar 27, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *TrusyMyEyes* 

 
_Great collection. Love that you have a variety of brands. I know it's hard waking up and figuring out which products to use. How are those pigments pure luxe? I think I've seen them in a clothing store aroun here._

 
Pure Luxe pigments are ok ! They are really cheap and there's a lot of color choice! 

But they are not comparable to MAC pigments IMO (texture & lasting).


----------



## Miss_M (Mar 28, 2007)

Very nice collection !!


----------



## Buttercup (Mar 29, 2007)

So.. erm.. looking for a roomate? *bats lashes*


----------



## Jayne (Apr 3, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Buttercup* 

 
_So.. erm.. looking for a roomate? *bats lashes*_

 

LOL


----------



## hishappyending (Apr 7, 2007)

Love all those colors!


----------



## Jayne (May 10, 2007)

update


----------



## MACisME (May 10, 2007)

u have an awesome collection!


----------



## juicyaddict (May 10, 2007)

I love your collection, my type of colors, too!  Well done.


----------



## User49 (May 10, 2007)

:ilike: Oooeee i like i like i like! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Which lipstick is that at the bottom from the lure range?


----------



## BlueRose (May 10, 2007)

fab collection and thanks for writting the products name


 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Jayne* 

 
_









_

 
can I ask you what brand and shade name is the first lipstick from the left? i like the color! is it armani lipstick?
and the 4th one  please 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




?

thanks in advance


----------



## BinkysBaby (May 11, 2007)

Nice and diverse collection.


----------



## Jayne (May 11, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *glitternmyveins* 

 
_








:ilike: Oooeee i like i like i like! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Which lipstick is that at the bottom from the lure range? _

 
Thanks! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




This l/s is Stroke of Lust


----------



## Jayne (May 11, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *BlueRose* 

 
_fab collection and thanks for writting the products name




can I ask you what brand and shade name is the first lipstick from the left? i like the color! is it armani lipstick?
and the 4th one  please 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




?

thanks in advance 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Thanks 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Yes the 1st l/s on this picture is from Armani : Hollywood Beige #29(shine). It's a pretty peachy nude 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




The 4th one on the picture is Flowerplay from the actual collection "Strange Hybrid"


----------



## BlueRose (May 11, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Jayne* 

 
_Thanks 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Yes the 1st l/s on this picture is from Armani : Hollywood Beige #29(shine). It's a pretty peachy nude 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




The 4th one on the picture is Flowerplay from the actual collection "Strange Hybrid" 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Thanks for your reply


----------



## coachkitten (May 12, 2007)

What a great collection!


----------



## Kim. (May 13, 2007)

Awsome collection! There's so many different brands. What are the two chanel blushes (in the blush picture) and the Cargo bronzer (stripes one)? Also, what are the names of the pink and gold/bronzy prestige e/s in the second last picture?


----------



## Jayne (May 13, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Kim.* 

 
_Awsome collection! There's so many different brands. What are the two chanel blushes (in the blush picture) and the Cargo bronzer (stripes one)? Also, what are the names of the pink and gold/bronzy prestige e/s in the second last picture?_

 
Thanks! 

The Chanel blushes are : Be Pop & Reflex 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




The Cargo bronzer is Coral Beach 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




The shadows from Prestige are : Love (the pink) and the gold is Golden Retriever


----------



## TIERAsta (May 16, 2007)

i've NEVER tried DIOR l/s.  must be FABULOUS!!


----------



## Kiwi Girlie (May 21, 2007)

Ahhh, Im so jealous of your collection!! Wish mine was half that good, haha.  Could you please list the items in the update picture the picture with the blushes (Nars, mac etc) and other random items. Also what are the names of the 2 milani blushes in a picture futher up the page.

Thanks in advance hun, can't wait to see some more FOTD's from you, I really love your makeup style and combos


----------



## Jayne (May 21, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Kiwi Girlie* 

 
_Ahhh, Im so jealous of your collection!! Wish mine was half that good, haha.  Could you please list the items in the update picture the picture with the blushes (Nars, mac etc) and other random items. Also what are the names of the 2 milani blushes in a picture futher up the page._

 
Thanks 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




The milani blushes are : Luminous & Mango Tango! 






The mac blushes are fleurry & dollymix. 
Nars blushes : (from left to right) : Gueule de Nuit / Torrid / Penny Lane. (I have to update I have Gina & exhibit A now).

The mac e/s are : Sunplosion / Rose Blanc / Leisuretime / Zonk Bleu / Fertile. 

Refill : Peppier & Flashtrack. 
Pigment Jardin Aires.

For the lips:
MAC l/g : Flowerosophy / Prr / Flash of Flesh. 
Nars gloss : Orgasm. 
The Balm : Cocoa my Coconut.

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Kiwi Girlie* 

 
_Thanks in advance hun, can't wait to see some more FOTD's from you, I really love your makeup style and combos 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Thank you very much


----------



## Kim. (May 23, 2007)

I forgot to ask what's the purple NYX shadow in the last picture? It's so pretty.


----------



## Jayne (May 23, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Kim.* 

 
_I forgot to ask what's the purple NYX shadow in the last picture? It's so pretty._

 
ES32 Purple 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



really pretty e/s with a great texture


----------



## Kiwi Girlie (May 24, 2007)

Thanks for the speedy reply!!

Im really dying for Flash of flesh lipglass now!! It looks gorgeous. Wher'd you find it??


----------



## Jayne (May 24, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Kiwi Girlie* 

 
_Thanks for the speedy reply!!

Im really dying for Flash of flesh lipglass now!! It looks gorgeous. Wher'd you find it??_

 





Flash of Flesh is REALLY pretty 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



A friend had a backup of it, I bought to her.


----------



## Hilly (May 24, 2007)

thats hot!


----------



## ms_althani (May 24, 2007)

great collection 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




!!!


----------



## Jayne (May 28, 2007)

Update


----------



## Kiwi Girlie (May 31, 2007)

Ah, it just keeps growing and growing, I love the items you get. The NARS blushes look pretty 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Beautiful collection!


----------



## missBOMBcheLLe (Jun 10, 2007)

*oOoh you have BB rockstar!!! i've been looking for that everywhere! great coLLection 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*​


----------



## Rene (Jun 11, 2007)

That is a very nice collection. Everything is so neat and tidy.


----------



## mjacqueline (Jun 11, 2007)

I love your lippie storage. Where did you get it? I've been looking forne like that but have yet to find one.


----------



## Jayne (Jun 11, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *mjacqueline* 

 
_I love your lippie storage. Where did you get it? I've been looking forne like that but have yet to find one._

 
Thanks 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I've found this storage at Ikea


----------



## Jayne (Jun 11, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *missBOMBcheLLe* 

 
_*oOoh you have BB rockstar!!! i've been looking for that everywhere! great coLLection 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*​_

 
YES! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



I've bought it when the collection was out, so with a reasonable price ! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I've used it just 2 times since I have it 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 (I don't know why everybody want this one, he's not so special 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 )


----------



## missBOMBcheLLe (Jun 11, 2007)

*   i bought the rest when the coLLection was out tOo butt nobOotee had rockstar... he is speciaL to me cuz i DON'T have him 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 hopefuLLy he magicaLLy appears in a CCO nearby like his sisters 'n brothers 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 what a happy day that wiLL be 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*​ 

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Jayne* 

 
_YES! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



I've bought it when the collection was out, so with a reasonable price ! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I've used it just 2 times since I have it 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 (I don't know why everybody want this one, he's not so special 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 )_


----------



## jdepp_84 (Jun 11, 2007)

Im so jealous!


----------



## entipy (Jun 11, 2007)

Wow. And people say *I* have a lot of makeup. LOL. I'm so jealous of your collection, but I think I'm even more jealous of your setup/table/storage! Just what I want!!!


----------



## me_jelly (Jun 13, 2007)

Wow, great collection!

Love the little plastic lipstick holders (with holes) - where did you find that? It's genius!


----------



## Jayne (Jun 13, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *missBOMBcheLLe* 

 
_* he is speciaL to me cuz i DON'T have him 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*​_

 
hehe 
I totally understand that 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



i feel the same for a lot of stuff I've missed 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	








 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *me_jelly* 

 
_Wow, great collection!

Love the little plastic lipstick holders (with holes) - where did you find that? It's genius!_

 
Thanks! 
I've found it at IKEA 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Look here : 

http://www.ikea.com/ca/fr/catalog/pr...ProductDisplay


----------



## maggysfbayb (Aug 9, 2007)

Like Janice in "Friends" : OH............ MY............... GOOOOOOOOOOOD!


----------



## C1NDY (Aug 9, 2007)

LOVE your makeup collection! <3


----------



## Jill35 (Aug 9, 2007)

Awesome!!


----------



## MACFreak (Aug 9, 2007)

wow just wow


----------



## saniyairshad (Sep 6, 2007)

Hey girl,
Where'd u get the Loreal Color Appeal Trio in Aishwarya Rai from?


----------



## MisaMayah (Sep 20, 2007)

WOwwwwwwwww...I love your collection & the storage is lovely too =)

Did you get your lipstick/gloss tray/storage from ikea too??


----------



## Jayne (Sep 21, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MisaMayah* 

 
_WOwwwwwwwww...I love your collection & the storage is lovely too =)

Did you get your lipstick/gloss tray/storage from ikea too??_

 
thanks ! 

yes the lipstick/gloss tray/storage is from IKEA too !! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Thanks IKEA


----------



## anickia (Sep 21, 2007)

nice storage


----------



## shinypixiedust (Sep 21, 2007)

Wow great collection & awesome pics! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 xx


----------



## kimmy (Sep 23, 2007)

damn that is one sweet setup! and one boss collection!


----------



## suzy_ (Sep 23, 2007)

ooo i LOVEE the whole setup of your whole makeup table... and that black organizer for the lipsticks... i need me one of those mirrors that attach to the wall haha


----------



## MisaMayah (Sep 29, 2007)

Thanks for the link!

Do you have a link for your wooden drawers?? I cant seem to find it on their website or catalogue (im in the UK!). Id like to call them up and see if they have it here!
TIA! x


----------



## xolovinyoo (Sep 29, 2007)

i love how you organized it


----------



## frocher (Sep 30, 2007)

Fantastic collection, lots of nice blushes and msfs!


----------



## Perple1 (Sep 30, 2007)

Awesome pix, awesome collection. I'm inspired to re-organize my vanity! Thanx for sharing...now I must go shopping!


----------



## Dawl (Oct 2, 2007)

Wow I love where yu have all yur makeup set up at


----------



## Jayne (Oct 3, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MisaMayah* 

 
_Thanks for the link!

Do you have a link for your wooden drawers?? I cant seem to find it on their website or catalogue (im in the UK!). Id like to call them up and see if they have it here!
TIA! x_

 
You're welcome 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Sorry, for the wooden drawers, I can't find them on the website 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 but in the store they are in the Workspace.


----------



## MisaMayah (Nov 26, 2007)

This is my second time taking a peek at your collection,lol.

When you have a minute..could you please tell me...
What the names are of the Nars and Mac lipglosses at the bottom of the pic which has your Fix + spray,

What colours are your Nars lip lacquers AND 

What MAC pearliser that is in the pic showing your Bobbi Brown shimmerbricks?

Thank you sooooooooooooo much =)x


----------



## MisaMayah (Nov 26, 2007)

Sorry I just saw your answer to the lipgloss names (oops!)

And THANK YOU for the wooden drawers idea, I was able to finally track some down at my Ikea- at last =)


----------



## fashioniztah_07 (Nov 26, 2007)

that's a yummy collection


----------



## sincola (Nov 26, 2007)

Lovely collection!! It is huge!! I am specially amazed by your mineralize skinfinishes! Also, your 'vanity' is very neat and organized.


----------



## Jayne (Nov 27, 2007)

Thanks everyone, I have to edit almost all of my pictures, I have a lot of new stuff but I'm bored in advance to do it lol

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MisaMayah* 

 
_This is my second time taking a peek at your collection,lol.

When you have a minute..could you please tell me...
What the names are of the Nars and Mac lipglosses at the bottom of the pic which has your Fix + spray,

What colours are your Nars lip lacquers AND 

What MAC pearliser that is in the pic showing your Bobbi Brown shimmerbricks?

Thank you sooooooooooooo much =)x_

 





The lip lacquers from NARS are : Chelsea Girls & Sweet Charity. 

The pearlizer is Apripeach


----------



## MisaMayah (Dec 4, 2007)

Oooh no wonder im in love with your pearlizer! I've been looking to get my hands on a pot of Apripeach,lol.

And I have Chelsea girls..Sweet Charity has also been on my wishlist for some time =) Oh well at least it reaffirms that I really like those colours!
Thank you for replying!


----------



## GlamYOURUs (Dec 5, 2007)

Wow Im sooo in love!!! Great collection <3


----------



## fingie (Dec 6, 2007)

Great collection!


----------



## CandyKisses1018 (Dec 12, 2007)

im impressed, i even like your mirror


----------



## LuxeKitten (Jan 28, 2008)

Thank you for posting how you store it all (lovely collection, btw!).

I have those drawer containers from Ikea, I've never thought to get mroe for my makeup - I just use them for startionery related stuff. 

Can I ask though, the drawers on the left, the big one that I think is designed for holding CD cases... what goes in there? and how do you organise the Letter/A4 sized drawers?


----------



## marinasmith (Feb 1, 2008)

It really is a treasure!!


----------



## girloflowers (Feb 2, 2008)

i must know where that little black storage thingy is from 

and im sooo stealing the ikea wooden thingies idea.


----------



## MariahGem (Feb 3, 2008)

Haha!  I bought those same tray inserts from IKEA too!  Aren't they fabulous??


----------



## cattykitty (Feb 3, 2008)

so jealous of ur collection!!! It's huuuuuge


----------



## dialine13 (Feb 3, 2008)

nice storage! i wish i could be that organized,lol


----------



## breeknee (Feb 7, 2008)

Beautiful collection - the pictures are so true to life as far as color goes, too. It reminded me that I need to buy more Trax!


----------



## Kuuipo (Feb 7, 2008)

Very comprehensive!


----------



## jt1088 (Feb 14, 2008)

nice collection!


----------



## Meryl (Feb 17, 2008)

Fabulous!!


----------



## Shelleezy (Mar 10, 2009)

HOLY! that's a lot of goodies. i dont think i'll ever be able to get on that level. i dont know what it is, but i dont really care much for e/s (prolly cos im not good with them). my addiction is really blushes + mac collections


----------



## LilSphinx (Mar 12, 2009)

Awesome stash -love it all!


----------



## melliquor (Mar 14, 2009)

Great collection.


----------



## tvbswifey (Nov 10, 2009)

Wow, very impressive!


----------



## SiCiLyGiRl (Nov 13, 2009)

really really really nice


----------



## jeitzen (Dec 6, 2009)

Awesome pics, I love your collection.


----------



## mariserinb (Dec 8, 2009)

love it! where did you get your lipstick/gloss storage container??? i've been looking for one JUST like that and can't find one for the life of me....


----------



## Hypathya (Dec 9, 2009)

Great collection!! Great organization! Thanks for sharing!


----------



## future.md90 (Feb 26, 2010)

I love your msfs'


----------



## howleekorian (Feb 27, 2010)

Lovely collection! I am jealous!


----------



## suthrnblueblood (Feb 28, 2010)

Lovely collection..and I love how neat your vanity/work area is!


----------



## desireejassel (Mar 2, 2010)

very nice collection


----------



## littlemissn (Mar 8, 2010)

Ooooh nice!!


----------

